# Texas Chainsaw Massacre 3D Apron



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

Holy cow, that looks amazing! Like it's right off from the set of the film! I am impressed! You are a highly talented artist, Sirbrad! I am glad I met you! You are the man! I hope to become a regular customer of yours. A thousand thank you's for your hard work!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks glad you like it! As with the other costumes I do they are even better in person. Here is some more pics. I don't have a 3D mask yet this was a commission for the apron, also threw in the shirt and a severed ear.


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Brad. The apron arrived yesterday. (Sorry for the late response, I'm just getting over a cold.) It looks great! The mask and the apron look wonderful and absolutely *terrifying* together! Thank you again!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Zeeboe said:


> Hi Brad. The apron arrived yesterday. (Sorry for the late response, I'm just getting over a cold.) It looks great! The mask and the apron look wonderful and absolutely *terrifying* together! Thank you again!


Glad to hear you got it fast and love it, hope to see some pics or video of you in costume!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Another TCM 3D Leatherface apron costume with blood, bone fragments, dirt and grime, in progress.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

HD video of the costume.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Daylight pics.


----------

